# Strap Type Query



## Autonomous (Nov 16, 2016)

Hi, I have a couple of 1960's watches that although gents, are very small (33mm and 35mm) compared to todays 'norm'. I would like to get some of the straps that are bigger behind the case of the watch - if that makes sense.. and a thinner strap runs through the lugs and overlays the backing strap.

I have seen a couple come up from time to time, one I think was called a Russian strap on ebay but had lots of slices through it like fish gils. There doesn't seem to be one generic name for the strap-type though, so it makes searching for different styles a bit hard. Does anyone know of a generic name for these please..?

Thanks in advance!

John :thumbsup:


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

'Bund' strap?


----------



## Autonomous (Nov 16, 2016)

ziggy1024 said:


> 'Bund' strap?


 That throws up a few choices in google.. thanks for that :thumbsup:


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

You may find what you're looking for here http://www.vintagewatchstraps.com/index.php

I bought one of his "premium Italian leather" straps for a very vintage watch I own and it seems to match your description.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

@Autonomous

This sort of thing ?










https://www.etsy.com/uk/shop/RareAntiquesShop/items

https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/fromukraine/m.html?


----------



## Autonomous (Nov 16, 2016)

spinynorman said:


> You may find what you're looking for here http://www.vintagewatchstraps.com/index.php
> 
> I bought one of his "premium Italian leather" straps for a very vintage watch I own and it seems to match your description.


 Great site, thanks!



WRENCH said:


> @Autonomous
> 
> This sort of thing ?
> 
> ...


 Thanks I'll save thoes sellers..

:thumbsup:


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

There was this guy I used to use, can't recall his actual name but how company was GasGasBones. He made bund style straps with a more modern touch, using leathers and nylons and other different kinds of fabrics. They were thick and designed to fit each watch specifically. You just give him the dimensions of your lugs and he makes it. Was super reasonably priced too. And based in UK if I recall. It's been a while so I've no idea of he's still around or not.

Then there was a guy named Ted something or other. Last name is escaping me. Also very modern straps, also very thick straps with unique and cool buckles, and also based somewhere in UK, if I'm remembering right. I used both a lot, many years ago. Ted used a lot of Kevlar, which had a Ridgid but oddly comfortable feel to it. I think it was Ted Su.

Sorry, not a lot of help I'm sure.


----------

